# spray gun -> which one to buy?



## brisk (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi, I want to repaint my new home. It's empty so I think a spray gun is better than rollers. Could you please recommend a spray gun to me? I see homedepot.ca has some sprayers, but they have mixed reviews.

what about this one:

http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...ode+matchall&recN=112758&N=0&Ntk=P_PartNumber









$249 CAD

It seems to have good reviews.

I have also looked some sprayers uses compressor, the reviews anit good.

Any comments and suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Hamilton (Nov 1, 2006)

This is easy. Go rent an airless, those pot guns are not designed to shoot house paint.


----------



## brisk (Jul 5, 2007)

Hamilton said:


> This is easy. Go rent an airless, those pot guns are not designed to shoot house paint.


ah? I have 12 rooms to paint, homedepot charges $94 + taxes for 24 hours, I don't think I can finish all 12 rooms in 24 hours :-( buying one is cheaper.

but the above sprayer is not for indoor wall painting?

can you recommend one?

thanks


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

That's a cheap HVLP gun
You don't want HVLP (or the compressor cup guns), you want an "Airless"
On top of that, that thing only holds one quart! (your roller tray should hold 1/2 gallon...lol)

Beginning de-spec'd homeowner model airlesses start at around $500 (USD)
Good ones start around $799 and go up

With twelve rooms new construction empty house to do it's one of the few times I would consider suggesting renting (or buying) a sprayer

If you do all your prep ahead of time, and get the hang of it quickly, you'll zing though it quicker renting a quality sprayer than using a cheapo bought one
And you won't have a large expensive door stop later

I understand if you'd rather buy then rent, but it's not true that buying one is cheaper
It's never worth it to buy a sprayer for one job

If you haven't sprayed before, do not think it will save you gobs of time
The prep is intense and time-consuming, the chance for disaster is high, and there is a learning curve
That being said, new const. empty house one color is the best scenario for a n00b spraying
In fact, it's one of the few times I as a professional would consider spraying
But I'd rent one...seriously...those things need maintenance...and it's not cheap
I prefer to return them when I'm done

If you really still want to buy, check out the Home Depot airless models
The pumps are not like the good ones (they are despec'd "homeowner" models)...they won't pump as much paint, or as fast, or go as long between service, but they are not as expensive either


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

The cheapest way to go will be to cut in and roll. 
That pot sprayer will not be able to spray wall paint. You would have to thin the product down, to the point of being colored water. 
You could go to HD and rent an airless, you could go to HD or Blows, i mean lowes, and purchase a spraytech or a magnum for a few hundred dollors that will get the job done. If it was me i would do it, the old fashioned way. brush and roller.


----------



## brisk (Jul 5, 2007)

Was in Costco tonight, found this:

http://www.wagnerspraytech.com/portal/wagner_paint_crew_spray,43225,747.html










*Details:*

[*]3/8 HP motor 
[*]Professional Grade Metal Lightweight Spray Gun (G-7/8” threads)
(This gun is one of the best guns we have seen for this price range!) 
[*]In-line gun filter 
[*]2-gallon capacity hopper increases spray time and convenience 
[*]25' of hose (Max hose length 50') 
[*].20 GPM 
[*]413 Reversible Spray Tip
_Reversible means it can clear clogs fast with just a twist of the tip_ 
[*].015” Max Tip Supported 
[*]2750 PSI 
[*]Weight is only 15 lbs 
[*]Runs off regular household 120 Volt 15 amp
*From Wagner :*
Ideal for medium to large projects. Sprays oil or latex based products on the entire house, shed, fences and garages. Powerful 2750psi piston pump coupled with a 25 foot hose and lightweight metal spray gun easily tackle projects. The convenient carrying handle and lightweight design make movement around the job site a snap. With simplified set-up and clean-up, the Paint Crew makes even the smaller projects fast and easy.

Reviews:

http://www.epinions.com/pr-Shop_Tools-Wagner_Paint_Crew_Paint_Sprayer/display_~reviews/pp_~1/sort_~date/sort_dir_~des/sec_~opinion_list

Seems this one can paint the interior of the house?

thanks


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

You might get through the job before the cheap pump goes on you or it other-wise fails or clogs
For the most part, those things are only good for one project really
And they are a pain to clean
You'd still get it done quicker and with less frustration and hassle renting a quality unit


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

LOL...I read those reviews
I would say they are accurate:

_Pros: Works great when it works
Cons: Output valve prematurely fails
This unit worked like a champ for about 5-7 gallons of paint, and then (as others have noted), the cheaply-made output valve failed. I ordered two replacement output valves and they failed within a gallon or two.

Not worth the Money
Pros: Worked well for one use only
Cons: After one use throw it away. Its not worth your time.
I bought this because it was recommended to me by Menard's. Worked well the first time. Cleaning the machine was a chore and took about an hour. You MUST take the whole thing apart to make sure that everything is cleaned or you will have problems the ...

Disposable Wagner Paint Crew 
Pros: Worth the $140 it costs now, sprays great when it's working.
Cons: Will not last for more than 1 house painting job. Needs a swiveled end.

Not Good for more than 15 gallons of paint
Pros: Spray pattern is good. Spray head is light.
Cons: Output valve fails after 15 gallons of paint.
I purchased a paint crew to paint my house. I was really happy with the unit. I cleaned it really well and put it up for another day. My Brother-In-Law needed to paint his fence so I loaned it to him. The unit stopped working on him.

Pros: Great spray pattern when it's working. Not worth the unpredictability though.
Cons: Very unreliable and messy clean up.

Paint Crew is garbage
Pros: When it's working, puts out paint quickly and evenly.
Cons: Short-life, disposable paint sprayer. Hopper design - bad idea. Don't buy it!_

Keep in mind most of these reviewers don't know what a good airless works like, so even when they say it works great, they have nothing to compare it too


----------



## Hamilton (Nov 1, 2006)

If you just have to buy a sprayer ask the local "real" paint stores if they have a refurbished rental unit that has come out of service. Those can be had for about 1/3 off list price, and they have been brought back up to new specs.

Sorry, there's just no way to cut corners on getting a good airless, and when you see how hard they work their high price doesn't seem so bad.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

I too read those reviews, they speak for them selfs.


----------

